

Simple gravity simulator in JavaScript - kaeruct
http://kaeru.neritic.net/projects/short-experiments/glxy/

======
kaeruct
source at [https://github.com/KaeruCT/short-
experiments/tree/master/glx...](https://github.com/KaeruCT/short-
experiments/tree/master/glxy)

------
networkjester
Very interesting and nicely done. Surprisingly addictive!

